# CS:GO



## funkmann (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe einen i7-4790k, und gekühlt wird der zurzeit leider nur mit einem Intel Boxed Kühler.

Kann ich aber mit dem Kühler CS:GO spielen, ohne dass die CPU auf die 70 Grad hinaus geht?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Arino (19. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wenn se auf 80 Grad kommt ist das zwar nicht schön aber die CPU hält sowas in der Regel aus. Wenns der Kühler von der CPU ist, ist dieser halt meist nur etwas laut.
€: Okey laut Ark ca 74 Grad


----------



## funkmann (20. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke!


----------



## endorph1ne (20. Oktober 2015)

Pack da bitte bald nen neuen Kühler drauf, bei einer Low-Mid Budget CPU würd ich das mit boxed Lüfter verstehen aber einen 4790k??


----------



## funkmann (20. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ich kaufe mir den Thermalright Macho Rev. A


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2015)

Das neunte Thema zu Deiner Frage? Macht das Spaß?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2015)

- doppelt -


----------

